# Any idea when the new skills list will be released?



## wannabekangaroo (Jun 17, 2011)

I came to know that the list of occupations allowed for Canada might be changing on July 1st 2011. First of all, is that true and if it is will it be released on July 1st or can we look at it before that.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wannabekangaroo said:


> I came to know that the list of occupations allowed for Canada might be changing on July 1st 2011. First of all, is that true and if it is will it be released on July 1st or can we look at it before that.


The List, if changing, usually happens this time of year. Unless you have access to Government secrets then NO.


----------

